# Best HDMI Cables



## imagic

Oh... and if you need to go beyond 30 feet these days fiber-optic HDMI prices have come way down, too.


----------



## tanman

What do you recommend for the fiber optic version? I have a 50' run from the projector to the AVR. Due to my cathedral ceilings I thought a 30' would work, but I'm about 15' short.


----------



## imagic

tanman said:


> What do you recommend for the fiber optic version? I have a 50' run from the projector to the AVR. Due to my cathedral ceilings I thought a 30' would work, but I'm about 15' short.


There is a fiber optic option in the list, the "Phizli Fiber HDMI 2.0b 4K Cable." I suggested it for the list because it's what I'm using with my Sony VPL-VW295ES and Denon AVR. It's been working perfectly.

There are other options on Amazon too. I took a shot on that one and it just plain works perfectly. I prefer it to FIBBR brand, which I've tried. FIBBR was stiffer and hard to handle. Either way, fiber is the way to go for 50 foot runs, for sure.


----------



## tanman

^^ I saw a couple of them in monoprice but they were close to a couple of Benjamins. If this Phizli is easily maneuverable then that is the one for me. My crawl space is tight from the projector up to the ceiling and many sharp turns, which I really hate to put the fiber through it without kinking it but it is the way to go an it is much cheaper. Thanks.


----------



## imagic

tanman said:


> ^^ I saw a couple of them in monoprice but they were close to a couple of Benjamins. If this Phizli is easily maneuverable then that is the one for me. My crawl space is tight from the projector up to the ceiling and many sharp turns, which I really hate to put the fiber through it without kinking it but it is the way to go an it is much cheaper. Thanks.


It has a smooth, tough outer sleeve and is very flexible too. Feels and acts very similar to a typical analog RCA interconnect cable or USB cable. I'd even say it's thinner and more flexible than most copper HDMI cables.


----------



## tanman

imagic said:


> It has a smooth, tough outer sleeve and is very flexible too. Feels and acts very similar to a typical analog RCA interconnect cable or USB cable. I'd even say it's thinner and more flexible than most copper HDMI cables.



Thinner and flexible, that is all I need. Thanks again.


----------



## tanman

One last question. If I run this 50' fiber cable to a keystone type wall jack for HDMI, and from there run another 6 foot certified premium HDMI to the AVR would I loose the signal quality?


----------



## imagic

tanman said:


> One last question. If I run this 50' fiber cable to a keystone type wall jack for HDMI, and from there run another 6 foot certified premium HDMI to the AVR would I loose the signal quality?


Apparently you cannot put a switch in the signal path with fiber HDMI, it needs to go all the way. I have not tested it but apparently that's the catch.


----------



## tanman

imagic said:


> Apparently you cannot put a switch in the signal path with fiber HDMI, it needs to go all the way. I have not tested it but apparently that's the catch.



Okay thanks I read that after I posted. I will have to use a different keystone entry from the wall.


----------



## Otto Pylot

tanman said:


> What do you recommend for the fiber optic version? I have a 50' run from the projector to the AVR. Due to my cathedral ceilings I thought a 30' would work, but I'm about 15' short.


Ruipro4k hybrid fiber. Single connection, source to sink. No switches, wall plates, adapters, etc. Be mindful of bend radius and stress on the HDMI input if you are not using a conduit, which you should be at 50' . 4k HDR is really finicky with its connection so you you want to make sure that there are no "interruptions" in the signal path. Hybrid fiber cables are active so you can't, or shouldn't, daisy chain them.


----------



## mtbdudex

This has been the go-to thread on HDMI cables on AVS
https://www.avsforum.com/forum/168-hdmi-q-one-connector-world/2834097-test-reports-hdmi-cables-properly-reliably-support-18gbps-hdmi-2-0b-42.html

fwfw, I have a 50 foot optical RUIPRO that works flawlessly in my food chain xbox 1x>Denon 8500H > JVC RS400

I attach pages 6-7-8 from the first post info (it's updated 6-2019)
page 6









page 7









page 8


----------



## dubusduck

Are guys really recommending a Monster HDMI 1080P HDMI Cable as a best HDMI cable that is not being manufactured any more?


----------



## imagic

dubusduck said:


> Are guys really recommending a Monster HDMI 1080P HDMI Cable as a best HDMI cable that is not being manufactured any more?


Uh... no. Did you read the post?  It was meant to be humorous. 

I guess maybe the sarcasm is not obvious enough. Deleted.


----------



## imagic

mtbdudex said:


> This has been the go-to thread on HDMI cables on AVS
> https://www.avsforum.com/forum/168-hdmi-q-one-connector-world/2834097-test-reports-hdmi-cables-properly-reliably-support-18gbps-hdmi-2-0b-42.html
> 
> fwfw, I have a 50 foot optical RUIPRO that works flawlessly in my food chain xbox 1x>Denon 8500H > JVC RS400


That is excellent, thank you for posting that link.


----------



## dubusduck

imagic said:


> Uh... no. Did you read the post?  It was meant to be humorous.
> 
> I guess maybe the sarcasm is not obvious enough. Deleted.


Yeah, I did twice. The first time the article was published it was immediately closed for comment. The second time it was published, I commented. The glaring omission is Belkin's 48 gbps HDMI cable  Maybe recommending cables based on customer comments is sarcasm too  

I'm surprised you did not like Fibbr glass fiber cables. The Utra Pro you did not like has a cool feature wherein the end of the cable lights up to shine on the port you are trying to put the cable into which is handy if your TV is wall mounted. The Crystal series is much more flexible, has a 4th fiber optic cable, is clear like Samsung's One Connect cable, but does not have ARC due to the lack of copper cables which the Ultra Pro does.

Any way, to each his own. I still think my old Monster THX HDMI cables are the bomb


----------



## imagic

dubusduck said:


> Yeah, I did twice. The first time the article was published it was immediately closed for comment. The second time it was published, I commented. * The glaring omission is Belkin's 48 gbps HDMI cable  *Maybe recommending cables based on customer comments is sarcasm too
> 
> I'm surprised you did not like Fibbr glass fiber cables. The Utra Pro you did not like has a cool feature wherein the end of the cable lights up to shine on the port you are trying to put the cable into which is handy if your TV is wall mounted. The Crystal series is much more flexible, has a 4th fiber optic cable, is clear like Samsung's One Connect cable, but does not have ARC due to the lack of copper cables which the Ultra Pro does.
> 
> Any way, to each his own. I still think my old Monster THX HDMI cables are the bomb


Well there happens to be a free spot! I'll add it.


----------



## tanman

dubusduck said:


> Are guys really recommending a Monster HDMI 1080P HDMI Cable as a best HDMI cable that is not being manufactured any more?


That would be a monster mistake!


----------



## glennds

imagic said:


> Oh... and if you need to go beyond 30 feet ....


For up to 100' I'm using this Monoprice HDMI Extender which uses Cat5 or Cat6 cables (I don't use ARC so I'm not sure if this set up has ARC capability)....
https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=8121


----------



## imagic

glennds said:


> For up to 100' I'm using this Monoprice HDMI Extender which uses Cat5 or Cat6 cables (I don't use ARC so I'm not sure if this set up has ARC capability)....
> https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=8121


I need to give that product a shot, seems worthy of inclusion.


----------



## Gerry1975

imagic said:


> Don’t spend tons of money on your home theater setup and then connect it all together with sub-par HDMI cables. At the same time there's no need to spend "extra" on HDMI cables because if they work, paying more won't get you better quality. Get the highest fidelity out of your components with our picks for the best HDMI cables!
> 
> *Click this link* to read more. Article by Greg Kennelty.


Imagic, you need to get an Audioquest Chocolate for the tastiest HDMI picture, didn't you know that 😎


----------



## Panson

Gerry1975 said:


> Imagic, you need to get an Audioquest Chocolate for the tastiest HDMI picture, didn't you know that 😎


Pearl, Cinnamon, Forest, Carbon, Vodka, Cappucino as well, with no need for Premium High Speed with Ethernet description.


----------



## imagic

Panson said:


> Pearl, *Cinnamon*, Forest, Carbon, Vodka, *Cappucino* as well, with no need for Premium High Speed with Ethernet description.


I'll be sure to pick some of those tasty cables up next time I'm at Starbucks, lol. That is where you buy cables these days, right?


----------



## Gerry1975

Panson said:


> Pearl, Cinnamon, Forest, Carbon, Vodka, Cappucino as well, with no need for Premium High Speed with Ethernet description.


Well actually Audioquest cables leave out description of some relevant stuff that people want to confirm, but their cables do work with those features. I own their entry level cable, namely the pearl, I only have one of these , my other HDMI cables are of different brands but I did not even see the description on the pearl's Amazon page say 18 Gbps, but I bought and tested it and it works with all HDMI 2.0b features and no issues with arc or eARC. I got it from Amazon for under 40 bucks (1.5m length) so I don't consider that as expensive, in terms of build quality it's among the best hdmi's I've owned, audioquest's build quality has never been in question, ofcourse no bearing on video or audio as it's a digital cable but looks and feels impressive, certainly not like some HDMI cables that look like a cheap Chinese factory cable from a bulk lot. The third cable in the first row in the image that the OP posted is infact the AQ Pearl.


----------



## Panson

Gerry1975 said:


> Well actually Audioquest cables leave out description of some relevant stuff that people want to confirm, but their cables do work with those features. I own their entry level cable, namely the pearl, I only have one of these , my other HDMI cables are of different brands but I did not even see the description on the pearl's Amazon page say 18 Gbps, but I bought and tested it and it works with all HDMI 2.0b features and no issues with arc or eARC. I got it from Amazon for under 40 bucks (1.5m length) so I don't consider that as expensive, in terms of build quality it's among the best hdmi's I've owned, audioquest's build quality has never been in question, ofcourse no bearing on video or audio as it's a digital cable but looks and feels impressive, certainly not like some HDMI cables that look like a cheap Chinese factory cable from a bulk lot. *The third cable in the first row in the image that the OP posted is infact the AQ Pearl.*



I now see that.


----------



## kmoore88

imagic said:


> Oh... and if you need to go beyond 30 feet these days fiber-optic HDMI prices have come way down, too.


Per the Amazon posting for the Phizli opto cable “DO ★NOT★ add any switch or other extender device to work with the cable at the same time. Multi-transfer will result in HDMI signal loss.”

Does that mean a blu-Ray player-> (6’ length copper HDMI) AVR -> projector (35’ fiber) set-up could be a problem?


----------



## imagic

kmoore88 said:


> Per the Amazon posting for this cable “DO ★NOT★ add any switch or other extender device to work with the cable at the same time. Multi-transfer will result in HDMI signal loss.”
> 
> Does that mean a blu-Ray player-> (6’ length copper HDMI) AVR -> projector (35’ fiber) set-up could be a problem?


No, that's not a problem at all. That's how I use mine.


----------



## culliganman

I use several BlueRigger cables with some at 50 feet, then to a DVDO Matrix44 hdmi switch, then to a 10 or 12 foot cable.
I have had this setup for a few years with no problems with the cables.

I boughh them from Amazon:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004GW25WY/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Danknowsnothing

To get 4:2:2 4k60 HDR out of my AppleTV (to Marantz 6013 and LG OLED e55) I had to use BlueJeans HDMI cables. This was a year or so ago, so maybe it's better now.


----------



## Murbella7

imagic said:


> Oh... and if you need to go beyond 30 feet these days fiber-optic HDMI prices have come way down, too.


When my new BenQ W5700 arrived, I plugged it into my existing 30 foot HDMI cable (which runs up through a wall and across the roof space), and everything works fine, with 4K content from UHD blu-rays and my Denon 7200WA. Running from files piped across Cat5 from a NAS in another room via the Nvidia Shield also works fine. No special cables needed.


----------



## imagic

Murbella7 said:


> When my new BenQ W5700 arrived, I plugged it into my existing 30 foot HDMI cable (which runs up through a wall and across the roof space), and everything works fine, with 4K content from UHD blu-rays and my Denon 7200WA. Running from files piped across Cat5 from a NAS in another room via the Nvidia Shield also works fine. No special cables needed.


Sure, at 30 feet and especially if you don't use full 18.5 Gbps bandwidth there should not be issues. Personally, I've used Bluerigger 30-foot HDMI successfully for all 4K applications. It's after 30 feet that problems typically pop up, in my experience anyhow.


----------



## Murbella7

imagic said:


> Sure, at 30 feet and especially if you don't use full 18.5 Gbps bandwidth there should not be issues. Personally, I've used Bluerigger 30-foot HDMI successfully for all 4K applications. It's after 30 feet that problems typically pop up, in my experience anyhow.


You are right there. I also have a 35 foot run to my TV and it had issues until I upgraded from a Denon 4311 to the X7200WA. The later unit seems to have better driving power. I had thought I would need to upgrade the HDMI cables to newer so called 4K compatible but took a punt and tried it with the existing cables and all worked out well. I get occasional glitches with the image dropping out for anything from 1 to 5 seconds 3-4 times during a 4-5 hour viewing session, but I think this is a fault with the Denon not the cables. I have yet to figure a way to test and prove this without sending the receiver to a repair service.

I will add that I have never understood the mentality of those who believe that one length of copper wire, whether it is plated with gold, silver, nickel, elephant hormones, Tibetan Monk antibodies or coagulated and hardened tribble milk, is so much better than another.


----------



## SoundsGood

Is there such a thing as one single "Best" HDMI cable these days? Or are the Amazon Basic and Monoprice (flip a coin) pretty much the way to go?


----------



## Transistorious

SoundsGood said:


> Is there such a thing as one single "Best" HDMI cable these days? Or are the Amazon Basic and Monoprice (flip a coin) pretty much the way to go?


The best answer to your question is to research and then read customer reviews.
I use Atevon(3.3FT-6FT) 4K HDMI cables in my 5.1.2 Home Theater except for one Audioquest Pearl. It's routed for audio from my Sony UBP-X800M2 to the AVR. Another HDMI cable that I use in the MBR 4K TV is Twisted Veins(3.3FT-6FT).
Sarcasm aside, I do not understand the Monoprice infatuation.
Those are my humble two cents.


----------



## r.j.muller

I think this has been answered in that any of the recommend cables will work for me but to confirm… I am getting new cables for my new 4K TV anyway so I need 2-15 ft cables for my Atmos Marantz SR 5015 AVR to the TV (output and eArc) and then I need a short cable from the AppleTV. Seems all the 18Gbps would work fine but would it be better to invest in 8K cables?

Thanks!


----------



## imagic

SoundsGood said:


> Is there such a thing as one single "Best" HDMI cable these days? Or are the Amazon Basic and Monoprice (flip a coin) pretty much the way to go?


There's no "best" HDMI cable, no. FWIW that word shows up as often as it does in article headlines because of SEO and its appeal to search engines, that is all.

The answer is yes, Amazon Basics and Monoprice do the job.


----------



## taylor3397

Mark Henninger said:


> HDMI cables are the established standard for connecting modern AV components. They provide a reliable connection that carries both digital video and audio. Whenever a new video standard is introduced, HDMI specifications are sure to follow. HDMI 2.1 is the current state-of-the-art HDMI specification than encompasses 8K as well as high frame rate 4K, dynamic HDR, eARC and more.
> 
> While you specifically need a HDMI 2.1 capable display and source to leverage what the standard offers, when it comes to the actual cables there is no such thing as a "HDMI 2.1 cable". Instead, what you've got is cables that either can or cannot pass the full bandwidth needed for whatever HDMI standard is in use. The bandwidth capacity of an HDMI cable is determined by a combination of factors that include cable type (passive vs. active, copper vs. optical) and the cable length, with shorter HDMI cables typically handling higher bandwidth without issue.
> 
> *HDMI Cable Types: Passive vs. Active*
> 
> Passive HDMI is what most consumers have encountered. Passive HDMI cables are made from copper and their bandwidth drops the longer they get. In a 4K or 8K system, this means that a 3-foot or 6-foot cable might work perfectly, but a 25-foot cable from the same brand might have a harder time of it. Due to these factors, it is often the case that short HDMI cables do not need to be "upgraded" in order to handle higher resolutions and frame rates. Nevertheless, you'll find some cables are certified to meet a particular performance standard. If you want to take the guesswork out of choosing an HDMI cable, certification helps.
> 
> Active HDMI cables are useful for longer runs, like you'd encounter in a home theater. They are available in both copper and fiber-optic varieties. With active HDMI cables, you do have to ensure the cable is rated to handle the resolution/bandwidth required for the application. You can achieve far longer runs with active HDMI than with passive (1000 feet is achievable) and the fiber-optic variety has the added benefit of being very thin.
> 
> *What to look for when shopping HDMI cables*
> 
> 
> Ensure the cable supports the maximum bandwidth you need
> For 4K, look at "High Speed" HDMI cables
> For 8K, shop "Ultra High Speed" HDMI cables
> For longer runs (but even as short as 10 feet) consider active/optical HDMI
> Look for an in-wall rating if that's part of your installation
> Keep the length of passive/copper HDMI cables as short as possible
> Look for cables certified to handle the bandwidth you need
> 
> _We earn commissions from purchases you make using the retail links in this article. Learn more about how this works here._
> 
> *1. Amazon Basics High-Speed 4K HDMI Cable*
> 
> View attachment 3128196
> 
> ​For many applications, Amazon Basics works great, so all you have to do is pick your length and order.
> 
> *Product features:*
> 
> The Amazon Basics High-Speed 4K HDMI Cable supports Ethernet, 3D, 4K video and Audio Return Channel.
> This HDMI cable is rated for high-speed connectivity for excellent playback and performance, and is durably built with 26AWG.
> Rated CL3 rated for in-wall installation and features 26AWG pure copper conductors, triple-shielding and gold-plated full metal jacket connectors that prevent interference and boost performance.
> Comes in multiple lengths between 3 feet and 100 feet.
> ​
> CHECK PRICE
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Monoprice HDMI High Speed Cable*
> 
> View attachment 3128197
> 
> ​Monoprice specializes in delivering great value for your money and that's true for that vast variety of cables the company sells.
> 
> *Product features:*
> 
> The Monoprice HDMI High Speed Cable is capable of 18Gbps bandwidth and ensured to support all features in the latest HDMI specifications.
> The Monoprice HDMI High Speed Cable is tested and certified by HDMI Authorized Test Centers and is great for all your 4K and High Speed HDMI display needs.
> This cable also supports the simultaneous delivery of dual video streams to a single display screen.
> Comes in multiple lengths between 1.5 feet and 15 feet.
> 
> 
> CHECK PRICE
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Belkin 48Gbps HDMI Cable*
> 
> View attachment 3128198
> 
> Ensure 8K compatibility with these Belkin HDMI cables that are able to handle transfer speeds up to 48 Gb per second. that means it can handle 8K/60 Hz as well as 4K/120 Hz content.
> 
> *Product features:*
> 
> Works with 4K/120 Hz and 8K/60 Hz signals
> Supports all HDR formats
> Thin and flexible
> ​
> CHECK PRICE
> 
> 
> 
> *4. Bluerigger 4K HDMI*
> ​
> View attachment 3128199
> 
> 
> Nice HDMI cables at near-unbeatable prices. This is the go-to brand for AVS Forum editor Mark Henninger, who states that he's never had an issue with a Bluerigger HDMI cable. Available in lengths from 3 feet to 25 feet (but if you go past 25 feet, you'll want to look at fiber optic HDMI solutions anyhow).
> 
> Over 11,000 reviews on Amazon with a 4.5-star rating and an "Amazon's Choice" designation support the notion that these cables are a great choice.
> 
> *Product features:*
> 
> Supports 4K/60p & 18 Gbps bitrate
> Rugged nylon-braided sheath
> Shielded
> Lifetime warranty
> 
> 
> CHECK PRICE
> 
> 
> 
> *5. Blue Jeans Cable Series-FE Bonded-Pair HDMI*
> 
> These certified high-speed HDMI cables come in various lengths and are "drawn, extruded, shielded, cabled and jacketed in Kentucky and Indiana". Blue Jeans Cable says this HDMI offering is certified to deliver High SPeed HDMI performance (i.e. 4K) for "the longest length of any 28 AWG HDMI cable on the market".
> 
> This cable has a PVC jacket and is in-wall rated. You can cound on BJC for a great product at a fair price.
> 
> View attachment 3128209
> 
> 
> Blue Jeans Cable has earned its reputation for making quality, no-nonsense premium cables.
> 
> *Product features:*
> 
> 28 AWG copper
> In-wall rated
> Certified up to 15 feet for 4K, 25 feet for 1080p
> Available in many lengths
> Manufactured in USA
> 
> 
> CHECK PRICE
> 
> 
> 
> *6. SecurOMax HDMI Cable*
> ​
> View attachment 3128201
> 
> 
> Highly affordable and highly rated by thousands of Amazon users, here's another option for HDMI that's really easy on the wallet.
> 
> *Product features:*
> 
> The SecurOMax HDMI Cable is a braided 4K high speed cable that supports Ethernet and Audio Return Channel.
> This cable is made of oxygen-free bare copper wiring and is triple-shielded for maximum performance and ultra low signal-to-noise ratio.
> Connectors are 24K gold-plated and soldering points are covered by thick aluminium shell.
> This cable is available as a 10 foot cable.
> 
> 
> CHECK PRICE
> 
> 
> 
> *7. Mediabridge HDMI Cable*
> 
> View attachment 3128202
> 
> ​Mediabridge is a highly popular option for affordable cables on Amazon. They get the job done!
> 
> *Product features:*
> 
> Each Mediabridge HDMI Cable is individually tested to ensure it performs at peak level.
> The Mediabridge HDMI Cable features 28AWG pure Copper conductors, tri-shielding, and a gold-plated full metal jacket provide optimal sound and picture quality.
> This HDMI cable supports all HDMI 2.0b functions including 18Gbps transfer speed, 4K, UHD, 3D, 48-Bit Deep Color, HDR video, and ARC.
> The Mediabridge HDMI Cable is available in 3 feet or 25 feet.
> ​
> CHECK PRICE
> 
> 
> 
> *8. Phizli Fiber HDMI 2.0b 4K Cable*
> 
> View attachment 3128203
> 
> 
> Need to run HDMI for longer than 30 feet? Forget about copper, switch to fiber optic HDMI and 100 feet is suddenly no problem. Today's fiber HDMI cables are affordable too, costing little more than the copper equivalent even at shorter lengths.
> 
> In addition to enabling longer cable runs, a benefit of fiber optic HDMI is it avoids ground loop problems when your TV or projector is plugged into a different circuit than the sound system.
> 
> *Product features:*
> 
> Does not require additional hardware to work for extended runs
> Thin cable is also felxible
> Full 18 Gbps bandwidth over long runs even 100 feet
> 18 month warranty
> 
> 
> CHECK PRICE





Mark Henninger said:


> HDMI cables are the established standard for connecting modern AV components. They provide a reliable connection that carries both digital video and audio. Whenever a new video standard is introduced, HDMI specifications are sure to follow. HDMI 2.1 is the current state-of-the-art HDMI specification than encompasses 8K as well as high frame rate 4K, dynamic HDR, eARC and more.
> 
> While you specifically need a HDMI 2.1 capable display and source to leverage what the standard offers, when it comes to the actual cables there is no such thing as a "HDMI 2.1 cable". Instead, what you've got is cables that either can or cannot pass the full bandwidth needed for whatever HDMI standard is in use. The bandwidth capacity of an HDMI cable is determined by a combination of factors that include cable type (passive vs. active, copper vs. optical) and the cable length, with shorter HDMI cables typically handling higher bandwidth without issue.
> 
> *HDMI Cable Types: Passive vs. Active*
> 
> Passive HDMI is what most consumers have encountered. Passive HDMI cables are made from copper and their bandwidth drops the longer they get. In a 4K or 8K system, this means that a 3-foot or 6-foot cable might work perfectly, but a 25-foot cable from the same brand might have a harder time of it. Due to these factors, it is often the case that short HDMI cables do not need to be "upgraded" in order to handle higher resolutions and frame rates. Nevertheless, you'll find some cables are certified to meet a particular performance standard. If you want to take the guesswork out of choosing an HDMI cable, certification helps.
> 
> Active HDMI cables are useful for longer runs, like you'd encounter in a home theater. They are available in both copper and fiber-optic varieties. With active HDMI cables, you do have to ensure the cable is rated to handle the resolution/bandwidth required for the application. You can achieve far longer runs with active HDMI than with passive (1000 feet is achievable) and the fiber-optic variety has the added benefit of being very thin.
> 
> *What to look for when shopping HDMI cables*
> 
> 
> Ensure the cable supports the maximum bandwidth you need
> For 4K, look at "High Speed" HDMI cables
> For 8K, shop "Ultra High Speed" HDMI cables
> For longer runs (but even as short as 10 feet) consider active/optical HDMI
> Look for an in-wall rating if that's part of your installation
> Keep the length of passive/copper HDMI cables as short as possible
> Look for cables certified to handle the bandwidth you need
> 
> _We earn commissions from purchases you make using the retail links in this article. Learn more about how this works here._
> 
> *1. Amazon Basics High-Speed 4K HDMI Cable*
> 
> View attachment 3128196
> 
> ​For many applications, Amazon Basics works great, so all you have to do is pick your length and order.
> 
> *Product features:*
> 
> The Amazon Basics High-Speed 4K HDMI Cable supports Ethernet, 3D, 4K video and Audio Return Channel.
> This HDMI cable is rated for high-speed connectivity for excellent playback and performance, and is durably built with 26AWG.
> Rated CL3 rated for in-wall installation and features 26AWG pure copper conductors, triple-shielding and gold-plated full metal jacket connectors that prevent interference and boost performance.
> Comes in multiple lengths between 3 feet and 100 feet.
> ​
> CHECK PRICE
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Monoprice HDMI High Speed Cable*
> 
> View attachment 3128197
> 
> ​Monoprice specializes in delivering great value for your money and that's true for that vast variety of cables the company sells.
> 
> *Product features:*
> 
> The Monoprice HDMI High Speed Cable is capable of 18Gbps bandwidth and ensured to support all features in the latest HDMI specifications.
> The Monoprice HDMI High Speed Cable is tested and certified by HDMI Authorized Test Centers and is great for all your 4K and High Speed HDMI display needs.
> This cable also supports the simultaneous delivery of dual video streams to a single display screen.
> Comes in multiple lengths between 1.5 feet and 15 feet.
> 
> 
> CHECK PRICE
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Belkin 48Gbps HDMI Cable*
> 
> View attachment 3128198
> 
> Ensure 8K compatibility with these Belkin HDMI cables that are able to handle transfer speeds up to 48 Gb per second. that means it can handle 8K/60 Hz as well as 4K/120 Hz content.
> 
> *Product features:*
> 
> Works with 4K/120 Hz and 8K/60 Hz signals
> Supports all HDR formats
> Thin and flexible
> ​
> CHECK PRICE
> 
> 
> Has anyone actually found an Ultra High Speed HDMI Cable for sale with the required labeling which the HDMI organization requires of its Founders and Adopters? If you go to hdmi.org's website at Ultra High Speed Cable , you will see the labels, logos, QR codes & holographic images that are required. There are clear photos of where these markings must be applied on the packaging _as well as_ the labeling that's _supposed to go_ on the jacket of the cable itself. The Belkin image above shows the correct label, but in my past experience, they've never been applied where they are supposed to go - and there was no printing on the cable itself (indeed, the photos of the cables being sold by Belkin on its website clearly do _*not*_ illustrate the required labeling on the cable jacket.) HDMI.org does an amazing job of guiding everyone along to the next generation of cables, but I'm sure it's a challenge ensuring its Founders and Adapters adhere to the rules when there's a major change - like the switch from Premium Cable to the Ultra High Speed Cable. I have an LG C1 [2021] OLED TV on order plus an Apple TV 4K (2nd Gen). The LG TV has four HDMI 2.1 ports, and while I will never be using the upgraded cable for 8K, the proper cable is fundamental to ensure support for all HDMI 2.1 features including uncompressed [email protected], and support for increased bandwidth capability up to 48Gbps. Lastly, I live in Canada so if anyone has found an hdmi.org founder/adapter which is selling the 4K Ultra High Speed HDMI 2.1 Cable (with ALL the correct labeling, especially with printing on the cable itself) in either the U.S. or Canada, PLEASE post. Thanks! *P.S*. Am relatively new to avs.forum.com so please advise if this should be posted somewhere else!
> 
> 
> *4. Bluerigger 4K HDMI*
> ​
> View attachment 3128199
> 
> 
> Nice HDMI cables at near-unbeatable prices. This is the go-to brand for AVS Forum editor Mark Henninger, who states that he's never had an issue with a Bluerigger HDMI cable. Available in lengths from 3 feet to 25 feet (but if you go past 25 feet, you'll want to look at fiber optic HDMI solutions anyhow).
> 
> Over 11,000 reviews on Amazon with a 4.5-star rating and an "Amazon's Choice" designation support the notion that these cables are a great choice.
> 
> *Product features:*
> 
> Supports 4K/60p & 18 Gbps bitrate
> Rugged nylon-braided sheath
> Shielded
> Lifetime warranty
> 
> 
> CHECK PRICE
> 
> 
> 
> *5. Blue Jeans Cable Series-FE Bonded-Pair HDMI*
> 
> These certified high-speed HDMI cables come in various lengths and are "drawn, extruded, shielded, cabled and jacketed in Kentucky and Indiana". Blue Jeans Cable says this HDMI offering is certified to deliver High SPeed HDMI performance (i.e. 4K) for "the longest length of any 28 AWG HDMI cable on the market".
> 
> This cable has a PVC jacket and is in-wall rated. You can cound on BJC for a great product at a fair price.
> 
> View attachment 3128209
> 
> 
> Blue Jeans Cable has earned its reputation for making quality, no-nonsense premium cables.
> 
> *Product features:*
> 
> 28 AWG copper
> In-wall rated
> Certified up to 15 feet for 4K, 25 feet for 1080p
> Available in many lengths
> Manufactured in USA
> 
> 
> CHECK PRICE
> 
> 
> 
> *6. SecurOMax HDMI Cable*
> ​
> View attachment 3128201
> 
> 
> Highly affordable and highly rated by thousands of Amazon users, here's another option for HDMI that's really easy on the wallet.
> 
> *Product features:*
> 
> The SecurOMax HDMI Cable is a braided 4K high speed cable that supports Ethernet and Audio Return Channel.
> This cable is made of oxygen-free bare copper wiring and is triple-shielded for maximum performance and ultra low signal-to-noise ratio.
> Connectors are 24K gold-plated and soldering points are covered by thick aluminium shell.
> This cable is available as a 10 foot cable.
> 
> 
> CHECK PRICE
> 
> 
> 
> *7. Mediabridge HDMI Cable*
> 
> View attachment 3128202
> 
> ​Mediabridge is a highly popular option for affordable cables on Amazon. They get the job done!
> 
> *Product features:*
> 
> Each Mediabridge HDMI Cable is individually tested to ensure it performs at peak level.
> The Mediabridge HDMI Cable features 28AWG pure Copper conductors, tri-shielding, and a gold-plated full metal jacket provide optimal sound and picture quality.
> This HDMI cable supports all HDMI 2.0b functions including 18Gbps transfer speed, 4K, UHD, 3D, 48-Bit Deep Color, HDR video, and ARC.
> The Mediabridge HDMI Cable is available in 3 feet or 25 feet.
> ​
> CHECK PRICE
> 
> 
> 
> *8. Phizli Fiber HDMI 2.0b 4K Cable*
> 
> View attachment 3128203
> 
> 
> Need to run HDMI for longer than 30 feet? Forget about copper, switch to fiber optic HDMI and 100 feet is suddenly no problem. Today's fiber HDMI cables are affordable too, costing little more than the copper equivalent even at shorter lengths.
> 
> In addition to enabling longer cable runs, a benefit of fiber optic HDMI is it avoids ground loop problems when your TV or projector is plugged into a different circuit than the sound system.
> 
> *Product features:*
> 
> Does not require additional hardware to work for extended runs
> Thin cable is also felxible
> Full 18 Gbps bandwidth over long runs even 100 feet
> 18 month warranty
> 
> 
> CHECK PRICE


----------



## taylor3397

Has anyone actually found an Ultra High Speed HDMI Cable for sale with the required labeling which the HDMI organization requires of its Founders and Adopters? If you go to hdmi.org's website at Ultra High Speed Cable , you will see the labels, logos, QR codes & holographic images that are required. There are clear photos of where these markings must be applied on the packaging as well as the labeling that's supposed to go on the jacket of the cable itself. The Belkin image above shows the correct label, but in my past experience, they've never been applied where they are supposed to go - and there was no printing on the cable itself (indeed, the photos of the cables being sold by Belkin on its website clearly do _*not*_ illustrate the required labeling on the cable jacket.) HDMI.org does an amazing job of guiding everyone along to the next generation of cables, but I'm sure it's a challenge ensuring its Founders and Adapters adhere to the rules when there's a major change - like the switch from Premium Cable to the Ultra High Speed Cable. I have an LG C1 [2021] OLED TV on order plus an Apple TV 4K (2nd Gen). The LG TV has four HDMI 2.1 ports, and while I will never be using the upgraded cable for 8K, this new cable is fundamental to ensure support for all HDMI 2.1 features including uncompressed [email protected], and support for increased bandwidth capability up to 48Gbps. Lastly, I live in Canada so if anyone has found an hdmi.org founder/adapter which is selling the Ultra High Speed HDMI Cable (with ALL the correct labeling, especially with printing on the cable itself) in either the U.S. or Canada, PLEASE advise. Thanks! P.S. Am relatively new to avs.forum.com so please advise if this should be posted somewhere else!


----------



## teetertotter

Here is what I use: HDMI Archives - Vanco International (vanco1.com)
Seller: Vanco Pro Series HDMI Cable 2.1 8K/60Hz HDR (1-6ft) – FireFold
Vanco Certified High Speed HDMI Cable with Ethernet – FireFold
Search Results – FireFold


----------

